# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 3.X] Utiliser contenu d'une bdd pour remplir une liste droulante.

## djbryan94

Bonjour  tous,


Je suis entrain de crer un programme de gestion de stock et j'aurais besoin de votre aide.
J'ai une table sqlite3 "categories" qui contient les diffrentes catgories ( videmment).
Je n'arrive pas  recupere tout les enregistrements pour les mettre dans un menu droulant.

J'utilise tkinter. Mais peut tre que ce n'est pas la bonne bibliothque a utiliser...
Je suis sur Python 3.4

J'espre que vous pourrez m'clairer,

D'avance merci.

Bryan

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,

Vous combinez deux oprations distinctes:
rcuprer les enregistrements depuis une table (catgories),les afficher dans un menu droulant,

Si vous n'arrivez pas  rcuprer tous les enregistrements, c'est dans votre requte SQL.
Si vous les rcuprez bien mais qu'il en manque ct affichage, c'est un soucis dans l'utilisation de Tkinter.
Mais vous pouvez aussi avoir des difficults  combiner les deux.

Dans tous les cas, il faut savoir faire marcher les deux oprations indpendamment avant de pouvoir les combiner...
Et si vous ne postez pas le code correspondant, pas facile de vous aider.

- W

----------


## djbryan94

Salut,

Merci beaucoup pour ta rponse.

A force de persvrer, j'y suis parvenu!

Je vous mets le code qui peut tre utile  d'autre!


```

```

----------

